# RPG Maker XP - hilfe!!



## Dr4g00n (23. Februar 2007)

Hi leute,
ich hab mich bisher überhaupt nicht mit
RPG beschäftigt und versuch ein Game zu desighnen.
könnte mir jemand eine Page vorschlagen wo ein
totaler RPG- genug rausfiltern kann um so
was anzustellen?
danke im voraus,
Dr4g00n


----------

